# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Krabben kinderen

## Maureen

Beste lezer,
Ons zoontje van 3 krabt zichzelf in het gezicht. Dit doet hij nu bijna 2 jaar. Hij krijgt het ene wondje na het andere, de ene onsteking na de andere en het ene litteken na het andere. We weten niet hoe we dit moeten doorbreken. Hij zuigt duim waardoor hij enorm veel krabt. We hebben anti-nagelbijtspul geprobeerd, handschoenen, creme, pleisters, iets aanbieden, een speen, straffen, belonen, negeren. Het beheerst zijn en ons leven. Hij wordt er verdrietig en onzeker van en wij moedeloos/radeloos. Kan iemand ons nog een tip geven? Alvast bedankt. Hartelijke groet, Maureen

----------


## Wendy

Ik heb niet zozeer een tip voor het krabben. Maar omdat je schrijft dat het komt door het duimen, heb ik daar wel een tip voor. Mijn dochter van 4 duimt ook. Toen ze 2 jaar was hebben we geprobeerd met van alles om haar dat af te leren. Dat hielp niet. Wat wel hielp was om haar alleen 's avonds in bed te laten duimen en uitleggen waarom. Kinderen bergrijpen vaak meer dan wij denken en als je ze het niet helemaal verbied, hebben ze niet sterk de neiging om het tocht te doen. Want dan gaat het uit hun denkpatroon. Ik weet niet in hoeverre het bij jou zoon zal werken, omdat hij er ook bij krabt. Wat lijkt me dat vervelend voor je. Want je wilt toch het beste voor je kind. Hopelijk heb je iets aan mijn tip. Sterkte

----------


## Nikky278

Hoi Maureen,

Misschien is het een idee om het hem af te leren, door hem zachte wantjes aan te geven. Is in het begin wel moeilijk voor hem, maar ken mensen met een kindje met huidproblemen, waardoor zij ook veel krabde. Zij heeft zachte wantjes aangekregen, zodat ze zichzelf niet open kon krabben. Hierdoor heeft ze het afgeleerd... Wel lastig met de dagelijkse dingen, want je kunt niet veel als je handen zijn ingepakt... 

Xx Nikky.

----------

